#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Social Media Marketing >  >  Impact of Instagram on Restaurant Industry!

## Bhavya

Have you noticed how restaurants are becoming more 'Instagrammable'? With so many floks now posting their experiences on Instagram, and tagging the location, it can serve as free promotional opportunity for those businesses. Therefore restaurants also becoming more Insta-friendly to use this free promotion opportunity. The below infographic from Fundera shows you the impact of Instagram on restaurant industry!

----------

